# The Famous Pasta Song



## yuuria

Hi guys!

I've been searching all over the Internet for a great song that I had heard at a masquerade event in Vegas. I even recorded the song onto my good-for-nothing phone and played it on Soundhound and it didn't recognize it. This was a year ago, and I recently asked my brother if he had any key words to search up on Google. He told me it was the pasta song. I was felt ashamed that I didn't even recognize a song I had grown up listening to, jeesh!

Now that I found the tune, does anyone have a link to an instrumental version of this song?






It would help a ton if someone did know! And thanks to anyone that helps.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Check this out.


----------

